# Amp Covers.



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm in the market for covers for my heads and cabs. Can anyone recommend a manufacturer in Canada that either has off the shelf covers or custom covers for heads and 2X12 & 4X12 Cabs? I tried the search function here to see if the topic had been canvassed before but came up empty. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I bought 2 custom covers from a place in Quebec..
www.coveramp.com

Great quality, fast, good prices, great service/communication. 

Have a look at their website.

Dave


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had these folks make 3 covers for me. Great fit and great quality.

http://store.amplifiercovers.com

TD


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Coveramp in quebec makes the nices covers I've ever seen. Great company. I have 3.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I give www.coveramp.com 2 thumbs up too :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I have made a couple of covers for my combo amps so far. Well, actually, I designed them and had an upholstery place sew them for me. I made patterns out of some light cardboard consisting of a piece for each side, which I designed by laying the amps on their side on top of the cardboard and tracing, then adding another line a 1/2 inch past that which would be the actual cut line. Then I measured the distance up the front, over the top and down the back and made a rectangle that length and the width of the amp. After I drew out the edges of that rectangle (where the edges of the amp should line up), I drew another line 1/2 inch out from that for the cut line, then cut the patterns out and bought some vinyl from the upholsterers. They wanted to cut the pieces out for me but I wanted to do it myself. I traced my cardboard templates on the back of the vinyl and drew in the other inner line that matched up to the actual edges of the amp. After I cut the pieces of vinyl out, leaving about an extra inch along the edges that would be the bottom edge of the cover, I pinned them together inside out along the other line I drew (the amp edge line) and put the pinned-together cover over the amp to make sure it would fit. Then I added about 1/2 inch all around the bottom (kind of like when you get you dress pants marked for shortening) and cut off the excess, then traced (by feeling the outline of it under the vinyl) a spot on the vinyl for the handle. That hole I cut out smaller than the actual handle, because the upholsterers would have to fold the material back on itself and stitch it up to reinforce the hole. Then I took it all to the upholsterers and got them to stitch it all together along the lines I drew for the stitching. I'm not into sewing at all, but I have always had a pretty good eye for designing things and wanted to try my hand at this project. 

I have edited and rewritten this a bunch of times to try to make it as simple as possible to understand, so I hope this all doesn't sound too complicated for anyone that wants to try it, but if you have the right kind of mind and think about it for a while it should all make sense. It might even help to make a smaller version of it out of paper first to see how it all fits together. 

Mine turned out pretty well, the one for the YCV fits a little worse than the other one, but both covers are made of tougher vinyl than you would get in a store-bought cover, I think. Here's my old Peavey Heritage on the left and my Traynor YCV50BLUE on the right (I still have to make up a cover for my Traynor extension cab):










-Mikey

P.S. I just drew this out and added it. Thought it might help a bit. Remember to trace out the sides of the amp on the BACK side of the vinyl if the cabinet has a slant front, or it won't work out.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Another vote for Coveramp. Fast service, great communication, materials and workmanship are first-rate. You will not find a better amp cover anywhere.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

It looks like Coveramp has a great product. Do you gentlemen buy the padded or unpadded version? Is there a big advantage to the padded version that would justify the added cost?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Younggun said:


> It looks like Coveramp has a great product. Do you gentlemen buy the padded or unpadded version? Is there a big advantage to the padded version that would justify the added cost?


I bought the unpadded versions as I don't take my amps out of the house all that often. I'm also quite careful with my amps. If you were gigging and frequently taking you amp(s) to practices, I would consider getting the padded versions. These covers are very well made (i.e., thick material) in comparison to other covers I have seen/owned.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've made my own as well (well my sister in law sewed them up). I used a very heavy vinyl/leatherette with a lining.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies!:wave:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I took the plunge and ordered Custom made covers for my Head and Cab from www.coveramp.com. They arrived quickly and in perfect condition. The material used is very heavy duty with strong stitching. Looks exceptionally professional and the fit is perfect. The proprietors Nancy and Pierre are a joy to deal with and communication is first rate. I don't know how they can make such a quality product at such a reasonable price. If you're in the market for custom made covers, just check out their website. I highly recommend their covers!:smile:


----------



## HedleyGrange (Mar 30, 2009)

I have bought several over the years from CustomAmpCover in Michigan. Lots of premade covers in stock for almost any amp/cab and I have had them make them to my specs as well. Lots of options to boot...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's what I wrote on the other thread:

Another satisfied customer here.

Got those Traynor YCV50 amp and cab covers today. Ordered on Tuesday, shipped on Wednesday, received on Monday. Perfect fit, perfect looks, great service (especially after I messed up the initial order), immediate email response, fast and friendly service, a real class act, highly recommended.

Again, www.coveramp.com

Can't wait to use them.

Peace, Mike.


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

About to pull the trigger on an amp cover for my Laney LC-30 II.

Liking CoverAmp stuff, just wondering: did you folks opt for the padding? It almost doubles the price - just wondering if it's worth it?

I'm pretty careful with my amp, and I've gotten away fine without a cover, so I'm thinking just the cover will suffice and that the padding may be overkill - especially since it's more than I want to spend.

Thanks!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> About to pull the trigger on an amp cover for my Laney LC-30 II.
> 
> Liking CoverAmp stuff, just wondering: did you folks opt for the padding? It almost doubles the price - just wondering if it's worth it?
> 
> ...


The padding is quite thick and adds some bulk. The padded cover actually stands by itself unfolded and you can place small objects on it and it doesn't give in, just to give you an idea. It really depends what you want to do with it. In my opinion, unpadded covers from most brands are glorified dust covers. I would go with a padded cover if you want good protection. You can't go wrong with Coveramp. Exceptional product and customer service. Sometimes it's worth spending a little more.


----------



## pi39 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have used a heavy carboard before taped together and it lasted me a year. LOL My friends all laughed every time saw it.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Could anyone please post some of the prices for the covers they bought from Coveramp, padded or unpadded? Thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My Traynor YCV50 combo and cab covers were about $55 each unpadded and would have been about double padded. The prices are on the site.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> My Traynor YCV50 combo and cab covers were about $55 each unpadded and would have been about double padded. The prices are on the site.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been buying D2F padded covers exclusively for the past few years but decided to give Cover Amp a shot seeing as how they are Canadian. Price for he unpadded cover was the same as the D2F padded version, so not quite as good a deal but I must say it's a beautifully made cover and fits like a glove. Excellent customer service also. I'd recommend either company.


----------

